# total relapse:(



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

OK..Last Friday I had a total relapse..back to square 1...anxiety and stress were my triggers..plus I had been eating whatever I wanted for a while with no ill effects. I had been eating corn chips and coookies like they are going out of style...its not like fries and burgers..but I have a hard time with being strict about my diet.I'm still doing the tapes..and it seems like I can't get past the anxiety thing. I can't eliminate anxiety..at least I'm not sure if I can...and I have a stressfull situation that isn't serious..but a long term nagging stress that probably won't go away for a few months.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

An occasional relapse doesn't mean your a total failure.I found that as I got better they came less and less often and were less and less severe.IBS waxes and wanes and that is part of what makes it so annoying.Please be patient with yourself. It takes time to get over anxiety and I dunno if anyone gets it taken care of without having setbacks.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, I am sorry to hear that, but as K said it doesn't mean you failed anything and don't be hard on yourself. I think you can be able to recognize things better that start the triggering events and they are multiple as we all know.I think your past square one and try to look at it as what it is a temporary setback. Remeber were here if there is anything we can do. Recognizing the things that trigger events which your doing is progress.Keep the faith and hang in there.By the way I overr did it when I first stated by eating my trigger food popcorn four nights in a row. That got me, however in moderation it doesn't bug me at all anymore.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jane:As Eric and K said, you are not a failure! Once in a while things will happen.BTW, I at a huge bag of cornchips yesterday and I sure got the D from it. But I think anyone would have, whether or not they had IBS.Hang in there, you're doing great!JeanG


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi All,jane,The others have said it all







We occassionally over do it and take a step back, but the nice thing about stepping back is that you can see where you've been, and can get back there







Keep with it Best RegardsMike


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thank you all of you..I'm starting to feel better..and I feel much better after having read your comments and encouragement.You may be right Eric I may just have overdone it...but when I get stressed I binge eat sometimes.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, I had the bug a little while back and it upset my system somewhat, but I have found bouncing back is much much easier know for me. Glad your feeling better.







As a side note maybe keep a diary now on food and anxiety triggers just to keep track of what's doing what.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh, I can relate to this.Yesterday I was trawling around contracting agencies in Sydney looking for a 6 month contract (i got over here about two weeks ago). I'm roughly half-way through the tapes, and even with the change in location (Uk to Oz) I've been doing better than I expected.However, yesterday was a BAD one. Interviews have never been my strong point (IBS-wise), and the thought of starting a new job just got the better of me. I must have been in the loo about 8 times, and anything I ate just went straight through me. It was like going back to square one.I felt pretty miserable at the end of the day; even though I made an excellent account of myself at all of the interviews I felt that I'd failed to control my symptoms. I came home and put on side 2 - usually helps me relax - and then chilled out.I'm OK today and feel a bit better, but I'm not looking forward to my first day. Any advice?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

UK geez...Just keep with it, and try to stay on schedule. What you just went through with travel and job interviews would set anyone up! The sessions are a journey, and it takes time for the symptoms to ease up..you have good days and bad ones, until the subconsious mind gradually accepts things, and the symptoms become less and less. Keep at the schedule and observe the days of resting to let it all settle as the timing of the sessions has been carefully set up by Mike and his research with IBS patients.I don't think there is any problem with doing the relaxing sessions if you feel the need. Hang in there..and take care..------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

ukgeezer,I'm roughly half way through the program as well so I can relate to what you're going through as I still have my ups and downs as well. Sometimes I think that I'm really starting to get control of my IBS while other times I feel like I'm never going to be able to beat this problem. I had a long flight back from my vacation to Hawaii which was unbearably uncomfortable and I got really discouraged about that. So some days are better than others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2001)

Thanks for the support.Feeling quite a bit better today! You're probably right about the interviews etc... I must try and stay relaxed about it all.Cheers, UK


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Uk, its like incorporating an inner calmness with ourselves,, calm the brain gut axis.Sometimes it gets ya and it takes some practice but you can do it.







Try to incorporate it everyday into your being.Glad your feeling better.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

